# Habistat 600w dimming thermostat not working can anyone help



## franklllll (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi,

I have a bearded dragon setup and the bulb went this morning when taking the bulb out I think I shorted the thermostat ( I should have unplugged the thermostat I know) But Now the with the new bulb The dimming themostat will not regulate the heat bulb.

Can anyone help? Offer any ideas

Thanks

Frank


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Does a new bulb work in the set up?
Does the power light come on (stat)?
Have you tried a nee fuse / plug?
Anything else plugged into the stat?

Stats rarely fail, its usually something easy.

I believe any problems pm peterf.


----------



## franklllll (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi,

The new heat bulb works when connected to the stat.
I changed the fuses in both the light and the stat.
The light did go off when I took the old bulb out but when I changed the fuses the heat light on the stat came on but when trying use the dimmer to turn the heat lamp off , but the light on the stat stays on when you turn the temp right down.

So I cannot regulate the tempreature. 

Anyt ideas

thanks


----------



## rankins (Feb 11, 2012)

that happend 2 mine did you find out what happend?


----------



## tilly may (Aug 22, 2012)

*help!*

hello, that has just happened to me too! what should i do? take it back to the petshop? (is till have receipts etc..) the light on the stat is still on so i dont think it has blown the fuse... just wont regulate it at all! 
hope to hear back soon!


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

At the moment we are receiving far too many Dimming thermostats that have been damaged by blowing bulbs.
It seems the same issue of poor quality Chinese bulbs in most cases, failing frequently and failing short circuit and damaging the thermostat.
Anyone who has experienced this problem, please return the stats and we will repair them.
Perhaps anyone who has experienced this could advise the make of bulb used?


----------



## tilly may (Aug 22, 2012)

*contacting habistat?*

hello, thank you for your reply!
I have taken it back to the petshop and the guy said he would say i was a good customer and see if they will change it for me... but i am not sure if i trust that he wont just say they wont fix it and try to get me to buy another one (i have had previous experience of this guy just trying to get me to buy as much as he can when i first came in being a naive first beardy carer!). 

He told me that even though they have a five year guarantee if it is was affected by a power surge they will not change it for me and i will have to spend another £60 on another one! (which i just cant afford at the moment, so am a little worried about my beardy over heating!).

I have been trying to find our about the habistat return policy on the internet but cant seem to find anything, even a number to call! 

I only bought the dimmer a few months ago, and i am really worried that i am going to have to get another one so soon! (is there any other way of regulating the heat? i dont feel like it is safe to leave the bulb on full all day..) its not so bad when i am home and can keep an eye on it, or get brave out for a while but i have to work all day on sunday... anyway, starting to ramble now! 

so i guess, my main question is does anyone know where i can read the returns policy myself? i just want to know what the five year guarantee actually covers!

thanks you! 
tilly x


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

tilly may said:


> hello, thank you for your reply!
> I have taken it back to the petshop and the guy said he would say i was a good customer and see if they will change it for me... but i am not sure if i trust that he wont just say they wont fix it and try to get me to buy another one (i have had previous experience of this guy just trying to get me to buy as much as he can when i first came in being a naive first beardy carer!).
> 
> He told me that even though they have a five year guarantee if it is was affected by a power surge they will not change it for me and i will have to spend another £60 on another one! (which i just cant afford at the moment, so am a little worried about my beardy over heating!).
> ...


 
If you look at the post above yours the nice man from Habistat has already said he will repair it for you for free.
Calm down and get it posted back to them they are as good as their word.


----------



## tilly may (Aug 22, 2012)

I didn't mean to come across manic! its just £60 is a lot of money for me. 
He did say to send it back, but if you read my last post you will see that i have already given it to the petshop store i bought it from. I also mentioned that i do not trust him very much (the petshop man, not the guy who answered before), hence me wanting to be able to read the return policy myself.


----------



## tilly may (Aug 22, 2012)

as well as the fact that he doesnt actually say he is from habistat and actually asks the make of the dimmer...


----------



## tilly may (Aug 22, 2012)

sorry scrap that... just re-read and relalised that he meant the make of the actual bulb... i cant answer that though as i have already got rid of it. 
I had just bought it from a local hardware store... maybe i should have used a special bulb? i had been told that i normal bulb would be fine!


----------



## madx1991 (Nov 9, 2012)

hi i brought my habistat dimming stat 600 watt about 4 month ago it started playing up when changed bulb i turned power off at plug thenchanged bulb toa 150 watt cermaic heat bulb wen switched power on all was good but realised that the red nheat light is always on iv tryed everything like fuse moveing the prob closer to the bulb see if the sts will turn off there is no go ho do i go about fixeing it as i dont have recipt any more as kids lost it


----------

